# That Uber Smell



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

So, our cars are supposed to smell like nothing, right?

Right, nothing but nasty drinking pax!

What's your smelly pax odor removal system?


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Febreeze for the carpets. Baby wipes on seats, door panels, dashboard, and headliner. Invisible Glass and free newspaper ads for windows. Vacuum often, at least daily. Brush out mats with an old hairbrush. I also tape roller if pet hair gets in my car.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> So, our cars are supposed to smell like nothing, right?
> 
> Right, nothing but nasty drinking pax!
> 
> What's your smelly pax odor removal system?


There is no known odor removal system coming from Indian food restuarant Pax other than time. Lots of it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

occupant said:


> Febreeze for the carpets. Baby wipes on seats, door panels, dashboard, and headliner. Invisible Glass and free newspaper ads for windows. Vacuum often, at least daily. Brush out mats with an old hairbrush. I also tape roller if pet hair gets in my car.


Which baby wipes???

I've used the 99 cents store ones, but they fall apart easily and make a mess. The cucumber target/up and up wipes are more hefty along with the price.

You vacuum daily? Do you use carpet fresh or another flavored baking soda?


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Ozium air neutralizer. It's magic.

Except for Indian food. But then my wife is Indian and I like the food...

I had better, right?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

occupant said:


> Febreeze for the carpets. Baby wipes on seats, door panels, dashboard, and headliner. Invisible Glass and free newspaper ads for windows. Vacuum often, at least daily. Brush out mats with an old hairbrush. I also tape roller if pet hair gets in my car.


^^^^^ This.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Just went to get something out of my car.. opened the door... wtf is that smell? 
Looking all over the car, see nothing. Look under front passenger seat... box of chicken wings pax last night left in. Le sigh.


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

Vacuum daily? No I can't be troubled to do that. Just do a quick scan on how clean the back looks.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Just went to get something out of my car.. opened the door... wtf is that smell?
> Looking all over the car, see nothing. Look under front passenger seat... box of chicken wings pax last night left in. Le sigh.


I bet, it smelt awesome!  (Verbal irony)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mikeslemonade said:


> Vacuum daily? No I can't be troubled to do that. Just do a quick scan on how clean the back looks.


I have a hand broom and dust pan for small quick maintenance job. Beats paying for the coin op vac all the time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Ozium air neutralizer. It's magic.
> 
> Except for Indian food. But then my wife is Indian and I like the food...
> 
> I had better, right?


I keep hearing about ozium this and ozium that. Guess I should give it a shot. Does it have its own scent? Or is it neutral? I would rather not have something clash with my already brilliantly awesome diy air freshener. (Thanks Pinterest)


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I keep hearing about ozium this and ozium that. Guess I should give it a shot. Does it have its own scent? Or is it neutral? I would rather not have something clash with my already brilliantly awesome diy air freshener. (Thanks Pinterest)


It has an antiseptic air about it. But, it dissipates quickly along with whatever offensive odor you used the Ozium to combat said odor with.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Windows down & ethnic music.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ozium 2 minutes drop the windows and drive to air it out, windows back up and your good.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I found two really good sprays in Dollar Tree. One was a pet odor spray and I can't tell you the other one as a rider stole it. I found these wipes in walmart for upholstery that are HUGE in size and have been awesome on all the leather/leather like areas. The fake wood didn't like it too much but they do smell really great. Still trying to get something good for the glass areas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> So, our cars are supposed to smell like nothing, right?
> 
> Right, nothing but nasty drinking pax!
> 
> What's your smelly pax odor removal system?


You must high pressure wash your floormats evey month or so at carwash.
All the restroom floors of all the nastiest bars come straight from the urine & beer stained halls to your floor mats.
It may take 15 minutes for the black water to quit draining.
Then vaccum,then soak with germ killing Ozium spray. Then Cover with Fabreeze.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Windows down & ethnic music.


Did you sayyyy " Ethnic" music ???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I keep hearing about ozium this and ozium that. Guess I should give it a shot. Does it have its own scent? Or is it neutral? I would rather not have something clash with my already brilliantly awesome diy air freshener. (Thanks Pinterest)


New car &'Original" chemical scent.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You must high pressure wash your floormats evey month or so at carwash.
> All the restroom floors of all the nastiest bars come straight from the urine & beer stained halls to your floor mats.
> It may take 15 minutes for the black water to quit draining.
> Then vaccum,then soak with germ killing Ozium spray. Then Cover with Fabreeze.


I've been wondering what a good process would be for those back floor mats and you pretty much nailed my thoughts on it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Windows down & ethnic music.


What's the music for??? Maybe, to put the nasty stink demons to sleep, or a trance? Lol!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You must high pressure wash your floormats evey month or so at carwash.
> All the restroom floors of all the nastiest bars come straight from the urine & beer stained halls to your floor mats.
> It may take 15 minutes for the black water to quit draining.
> Then vaccum,then soak with germ killing Ozium spray. Then Cover with Fabreeze.


To think that I put my hands on them to clean them today!!! Thank the Lord for hand sanitizer!!!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

F that spit, my car smells like "Extra bubble gum flaver". No one has complained and I have a 4.9. So no need to fix what's not broken.


----------



## Uberblondie (Dec 22, 2016)

My car has a soft lavender smell from the febreeze i use. Everyone seems to like it, I get complimented on the fragrance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rubber floor mats are a good idea as well.. Hose em off quick.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> There is no known odor removal system for Indian food restuarant Pax other than time.Lots of it.


I was always told to never buy a house from a smoker or an Indian as you could never get the smell out. It's in the Sheetrock.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> You must high pressure wash your floormats evey month or so at carwash.
> All the restroom floors of all the nastiest bars come straight from the urine & beer stained halls to your floor mats.
> It may take 15 minutes for the black water to quit draining.
> Then vaccum,then soak with germ killing Ozium spray. Then Cover with Fabreeze.


I took them out and have Weathertech liners now. The floor are stored at home. I love the Weathertech liners.


----------



## LongStrider (Nov 23, 2016)

I use an ozone generator that plugs into my cigarette lighter, I let it run all the time, but it works its magic best when you can let it run for several hours when your not driving. Totally destroys all odors. Fairly inexpensive and Amazon sells them.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ozium 2 minutes drop the windows and drive to air it out, windows back up and your good.


What he said.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I get my home boy hook-up at the nearby Gulf station to high pressure wash my one long floor mat that goes from left to right in the back. It's one of those pet mats that have deep slots for dirt and water tracks. I tryo to di this pressure wash once a week if I can otherwise no longer than every 2 weeks.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

LongStrider said:


> I use an ozone generator that plugs into my cigarette lighter, I let it run all the time, but it works its magic best when you can let it run for several hours when your not driving. Totally destroys all odors. Fairly inexpensive and Amazon sells them.


Very interesting, any chance I may be able to get one locally?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Very interesting, any chance I may be able to get one locally?


Yes. I have seen them at major department stores like Walmart near the automotive section.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yes. I have seen them at major department stores like Walmart near the automotive section.


Thanks, it's on my shopping list now!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Put a box of laundry drying sheets under your seat. Or a piece of charcoal .


----------



## Uberblondie (Dec 22, 2016)

I would not recommend using an ozone generator. The air we breath contains o2 molecules but ozone is o3. O3 is unstable and toxic to our bodies and can cause lung damage. Riding around with an ozone generator in your car everyday could cause all kinds of health issues. Do your research before you get one.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

unPat said:


> Put a box of laundry drying sheets under your seat. Or a piece of charcoal .


I had a small box of Gain laudry sheets only last a week.

However, I am experimenting with laundry scent booster beads (Downey unstopables). These things smell like heaven!!! I put them inside one use coffee filters and place the filter in a vent.

I got idea from some ladies on the interwebs. Ladies know smells!!! And, I always consult with the experts!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberblondie said:


> I would not recommend using an ozone generator. The air we breath contains o2 molecules but ozone is o3. O3 is unstable and toxic to our bodies and can cause lung damage. Riding around with an ozone generator in your car everyday could cause all kinds of health issues. Do your research before you get one.


Thanks!!!

Yes, I've read in high concentrations, it can be bad...But, I imagine a $8.99 o3 unit will hardly have the output. However if things do get too toxic, I'll just use it when not in the car, to kill stuff.

Moderation


----------



## UberDude FL (Oct 13, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> So, our cars are supposed to smell like nothing, right?
> 
> Right, nothing but nasty drinking pax!
> 
> What's your smelly pax odor removal system?


I have a combination of Air Freshners. Delivering Sushi during an UberEats run can really make the car a hostile environment. I honestly don't think Uber considered the lingering smell of food that could be left to interpretation by the next rider entering your car. Now I won't overwhelm riders with oxygen depriving fragrances, but I will spray the car down then drive with the windows down to soften the fragrances.

UberDude on YouTube









Twitter
Check out UberDude (@TheRealUberDude): https://twitter.com/TheRealUberDude?s=09


----------



## UberDude FL (Oct 13, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ozium 2 minutes drop the windows and drive to air it out, windows back up and your good.


OZIUM is MAJOR strong. I bought that stuff and almost killed myself. LOL. Like you said, you definitely have to let the windows down after treatment.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Well, Uber definitely stinks....

But as far as keepong your car smelling nice, this stuff is awesome ☺
Plus cheap and easy... Like $6 from Wal Mart....
https://www.google.com/search?q=mcg...ckfELjM:;vrZJFGzckfELjM:&imgrc=vrZJFGzckfELjM


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I just wipe the seats and doors with Clorox wipes (I have leather). For immediate relief from that special "I just blazed" smell so many of my passengers seem to have, I just roll the windows down as soon as I drop them off.


----------



## IRose (Jan 10, 2017)

I car


occupant said:


> Febreeze for the carpets. Baby wipes on seats, door panels, dashboard, and headliner. Invisible Glass and free newspaper ads for windows. Vacuum often, at least daily. Brush out mats with an old hairbrush. I also tape roller if pet hair gets in my car.


I dont use Febreeze, but I do carry a can of Lysol spray.


----------



## IRose (Jan 10, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Just went to get something out of my car.. opened the door... wtf is that smell?
> Looking all over the car, see nothing. Look under front passenger seat... box of chicken wings pax last night left in. Le sigh.


I dont understand why they leave their trash in our vehicles. I keep my vehicle spotless and each day that I drive I am guaranteed at least one passenger will leave trash.


----------



## LongStrider (Nov 23, 2016)

Uberblondie said:


> I would not recommend using an ozone generator. The air we breath contains o2 molecules but ozone is o3. O3 is unstable and toxic to our bodies and can cause lung damage. Riding around with an ozone generator in your car everyday could cause all kinds of health issues. Do your research before you get one.


The ones that plug into your lighter don't produce enough to harm you. The big commercial ones that they use in hotels etc., could if your exposed for long periods of time. Casinos also use the big commercial units to control smoke orders, but the ones for your car are tiny.


----------



## Uberblondie (Dec 22, 2016)

LongStrider said:


> The ones that plug into your lighter don't produce enough to harm you. The big commercial ones that they use in hotels etc., could if your exposed for long periods of time. Casinos also use the big commercial units to control smoke orders, but the ones for your car are tiny.


Im sure they sell them because they are safe for regular use. But if you drive around all day long it might be a good idea to unplug it once in a while or only use it when you need it, just to be safe.


----------



## LongStrider (Nov 23, 2016)

Uberblondie said:


> Im sure they sell them because they are safe for regular use. But if you drive around all day long it might be a good idea to unplug it once in a while or only use it when you need it, just to be safe.


Good point! Like to roll down windows occasionally for fresh air, oh wait, no windows in my Model T, hahaha! Just have'n some fun


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

mikeslemonade said:


> Vacuum daily? No I can't be troubled to do that. Just do a quick scan on how clean the back looks.


Get another gig. You don't the service industry you are now a part of.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I keep hearing about ozium this and ozium that. Guess I should give it a shot. Does it have its own scent? Or is it neutral? I would rather not have something clash with my already brilliantly awesome diy air freshener. (Thanks Pinterest)


Ozium was created for first responders to sites where people have been dead a long time. 
Ozium uses large scented molecules to block the fatty stink of decay from your molecular sieve, or nose.

Ozium is a short term trick to fool the sense of smell. 
Use Fabreeze to entrap odors in the fabric. 
Don't forget to spay a little Fabreeze on the head liner. It makes a difference.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

View attachment 90061


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> There is no known odor removal system for Indian food restuarant Pax other than time.Lots of it.


Lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey, I got in an Uber and the female driver had scented candles all over the car. 
Unfortunately it was summer and the candles were becoming permanent additions. Oh well.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Rubber floor mats are a good idea as well.. Hose em off quick.


Along with a whole rubber/vinyl/plastic taxi interior. Just hose the whole car out.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I keep hearing about ozium this and ozium that. Guess I should give it a shot. Does it have its own scent? Or is it neutral? I would rather not have something clash with my already brilliantly awesome diy air freshener. (Thanks Pinterest)


Oh, when you use Ozium once or twice, you'll be able to smell it anytime it is used. It's distinct, but different from the odors you are trying to cover.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> So, our cars are supposed to smell like nothing, right?
> 
> Right, nothing but nasty drinking pax!
> 
> What's your smelly pax odor removal system?


I just have an Ozium can in the console. I keep the windows rolled down until near the passenger pick up, then roll them up and turn up the heat a bit (it's winter). When I get in after a while out of the car, I don't smell anything. Nobody's complained that I know of. Some passengers smell like wwird food when I'm driving them, but it doesn't linger.

I used to smoke in the car. Carry the big dog in it where he puked and shit a few time. I shampooed the seats and floors, wiped everything. I don't know. It smells pretty neutral somehow. Seems fine.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> Oh, when you use Ozium once or twice, you'll be able to smell it anytime it is used. It's distinct, but different from the odors you are trying to cover.


Damn straight. It is a huge fat molecule made to clog your sniffer to prevent you from smelling dead bodies. Ozium was developed for Undertakers.
Don't use it in you car.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Rubber floor mats are a good idea as well.. Hose em off quick.


My suggestion also... and they are cheap!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Xanvel said:


> My suggestion also... and they are cheap!


Be carful on which ones you buy... I bought $25ish ones and have to be scrubbed, elbow grease and all. I can't just hose them off!

I think the rubber may be a bit tacky because they get really dirty, surprisingly quick. Next time I think I'll buy mats that have harder rubber? Thoughts?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

It took me 2 days to get the weed smell out of the car after snoop dogg was here for a concert. Took 3 pax that night from the concert and they were in the car a total of 1/2 hour. Just from contact - no smoking allowed in the car.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

IRose said:


> I dont understand why they leave their trash in our vehicles. I keep my vehicle spotless and each day that I drive I am guaranteed at least one passenger will leave trash.


I know it wasn't intentionally. It was a full box of wings. Ie equal to gold to a college frat boy.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Be carful on which ones you buy... I bought $25ish ones and have to be scrubbed, elbow grease and all. I can't just hose them off!
> 
> I think the rubber may be a bit tacky because they get really dirty, surprisingly quick. Next time I think I'll buy mats that have harder rubber? Thoughts?


Hmmm. Ok lets go cost effective vs cheap. A good set of weather tech's work well for me. And they are a lot sturdier than my carpet mats, which I kept in my trunk...


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> So, our cars are supposed to smell like nothing, right?
> 
> Right, nothing but nasty drinking pax!
> 
> What's your smelly pax odor removal system?


My sister-in-law sells essential oils, so, I bought an essential oil diffuser, I put Breathe and Elevation into it for the fresh smell, and the Breathe soothes sinus and bronchial passages, so it keeps people from coughing too much in my car. I put OnGuard on my hands and smell it and it gets on anything I touch, it has a natural anti-bacterial agent. If I get too busy and don't do these things, my car does start to smell. If I stay on top of it, pax tell me my car is "refreshing."


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DSB said:


> My sister-in-law sells essential oils, so, I bought an essential oil diffuser, I put Breathe and Elevation into it for the fresh smell, and the Breathe soothes sinus and bronchial passages, so it keeps people from coughing too much in my car. I put OnGuard on my hands and smell it and it gets on anything I touch, it has a natural anti-bacterial agent. If I get too busy and don't do these things, my car does start to smell. If I stay on top of it, pax tell me my car is "refreshing."


Now I'm wondering if they make diffusers for cars? I had no idea there was anti-bacterial benefits!

Yeah, I've been thinking of essential oils and also synthetic oils (cool water smell)

I guess a few drops into alcohol and you've got diy cologne. Super interesting, as you can make your own fragrance combinations.

I'll have to do more research!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've got 3 rows of weather techs. Resolved.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> So, our cars are supposed to smell like nothing, right?
> 
> Right, nothing but nasty drinking pax!
> 
> What's your smelly pax odor removal system?


cannot be forgotten: cabin air filter.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

This was my avatar I was asked told







to change it tonight. It's nice to see we have moderators.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You must ...


I mustn't.

sorry couldn't resist.....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

diehard88 said:


> cannot be forgotten: cabin air filter.


If you have one... Some cars don't. My 2000 civic didn't. The air went straight through.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> This was my avatar I was asked told
> View attachment 90386
> to change it tonight. It's nice to see we have moderators.


why such request?
we can't smell the flatus of your now bygone avatar...


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lol


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

The fabric refresher from Dollar Tree is a huge bottle for a buck (lasts months). I keep it in a smaller spray bottle and freshen after every pax and after each smoke or food break. Constant compliments on how clean my car smells and it costs next to nothing.

Fast food needs a complete soak-down of the seats, ceiling and carpet/mats + about 5 minutes of all window down. 

NOTHING gets rid of strong perfume or cologne ... especially a musky men's cologne that some guys seem to pour on a bottle at a time. I have literally had to end a couple of shifts early because the smell was so strong I was embarrassed to pick up another pax (and couldn't breathe myself).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Which baby wipes???
> 
> I've used the 99 cents store ones, but they fall apart easily and make a mess. The cucumber target/up and up wipes are more hefty along with the price.
> 
> You vacuum daily? Do you use carpet fresh or another flavored baking soda?


99 cent MAKEUP REMOVER wipes

Not baby. Never baby. Ugh.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You must high pressure wash your floormats evey month or so at carwash.
> All the restroom floors of all the nastiest bars come straight from the urine & beer stained halls to your floor mats.
> It may take 15 minutes for the black water to quit draining.
> Then vaccum,then soak with germ killing Ozium spray. Then Cover with Fabreeze.


NOPE.

step 1 - acquisition :
Rubber floor mats walmart $20 total

step 2 - maintenance :
Wipe with 99 cent makeup remover wipes

step 3 - actual cleaning :
Murphy's oil soap + a bit of antibacterial soap for good measure + scrub + garden hose off


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Be carful on which ones you buy... I bought $25ish ones and have to be scrubbed, elbow grease and all. I can't just hose them off!
> 
> I think the rubber may be a bit tacky because they get really dirty, surprisingly quick. Next time I think I'll buy mats that have harder rubber? Thoughts?


Weathertech floor liners (not just the mats) are a bit pricy, but AWESOME.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Along with a whole rubber/vinyl/plastic taxi interior. Just hose the whole car out.


Wouldn't that be inviting rust?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Wouldn't that be inviting rust?


Coat the floor with PVC like a Yugo .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Weathertech floor liners (not just the mats) are a bit pricy, but AWESOME.


The liners and the mats definitely LOOK awesome!!! But, are they easy to clean, without having to scrub?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Adieu said:


> 99 cent MAKEUP REMOVER wipes
> 
> Not baby. Never baby. Ugh.


I'll look into it, thanks!!!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Wouldn't that be inviting rust?







Just drill holes in the floors for the water to drain out of.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozium-Original-Pump-Air-Freshener-New-Car-3.5oz/16879756

This stuff is amazing, but it's a little hard to breathe when you first spray it. Try to avoid breathing it.

When my GPS says I'm 2 to 3 minutes away from the pickup location, I roll down the passenger side window about 3 inches, and I turn the air/blowers on max, then I give about a 1 to 2 second spray at each seat. Within about 1 minute the harshness has passed and only a pleasant 'new car smell' scent remains. By the time I arrive, I shut off the blowers and roll up the windows. Usually about once or twice a night I get compliments on how nice it smells in my car, even though I was just smoking a cigarette in there 5 mins before!

This will instantly cover up Body Odor, Cigarettes, Weed, Alcohol, Farts, anything... It's miracle spray.

If you just smoked a whole joint in the car you may need a little more treatment... In that case, I would recommend windows rolled up, blowers on max, and about a 5-7 second spray 3 to 4 times, then close the door and wait outside the car for about 5 mins.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I do this every 2 weeks, and in between PAX, give it a spritz of Linen Fresh Febreeze. I am a smoker, and I do smoke in my car, but between the two, you would never know. The mcQuires is incredible of how good it works.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mattio41 said:


> I do this every 2 weeks, and in between PAX, give it a spritz of Linen Fresh Febreeze. I am a smoker, and I do smoke in my car, but between the two, you would never know. The mcQuires is incredible of how good it works.


I was just looking at these, an a huge bottle of osium, minutes ago.

How many uses do you get out of it??


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> I am a smoker, and I do smoke in my car, but between the two, you would never know.


You really think no one would ever know? I'm sure you ask people if they detect a smoke smell but maybe they're just being nice.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> You really think no one would ever know? I'm sure you ask people if they detect a smoke smell but maybe they're just being nice.


Before I started using this, yes, I did have someone notice and say something. Which is what prompted me to start using this product. If they have noticed, nobody has said a thing, and it does not seem to have affected me.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I was just looking at these, an a huge bottle of osium, minutes ago.
> 
> How many uses do you get out of it??


It is a one time use. You hit the tab, and let it run through your car for 15 minutes with the air conditioner going full blast. Costs about 6.99. But again, as a smoker, I realize I have to stay on top of that. But then again, if they want to pay 3.00 a mile, I would never smoke in my car again.... Just Sayin


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I get the 3.5oz ozium bottles (they fit nicely between the drivers seat and center console), they're good for about 7 nights using it lightly between every ride.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> I do this every 2 weeks, and in between PAX, give it a spritz of Linen Fresh Febreeze. I am a smoker, and I do smoke in my car, but between the two, you would never know. The mcQuires is incredible of how good it works.


YOU would never know...but trust me, non smokers will know. I used to smoke and could never smell it. Once I quit, I definitely understood what people were talking about.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jp300h said:


> YOU would never know...but trust me, non smokers will know. I used to smoke and could never smell it. Once I quit, I definitely understood what people were talking about.


Yeah, I haven't had a cigarette in a year and half... If I smell someone smoking one, it makes my want one. However, cigarette smell in ashtrays,on clothes, and peoples breath is nasty! Cigarettes are best enjoyed in the first 5-10 minutes after that, the experience expires. Best to smoke outside with a good breeze.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I fell off wagon briefly few months ago. But yes the smell is horrible


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

When a pax is generous enough to give you a "neat & tidy" badge is the only way you really know your uber clean.
Now get out there and earn That badge !


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

OZIUM! THERE'S NOTHING LIKE IT!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozium to kill the scent followed by a level of fabreeze for freshness, and a hint of vanilla wafting in from the vents. I get a lot of compliments concerning the smell of my Pathfinder with this combo. Ozium original (NOT new car smell. Only Original) will pretty much kill ANY smell.


----------

